# Minnow traps versus cast net



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

I've just about come to the conclusion that me and the cast net thing aren't a match made in heaven. I'm gonna get a cylinder shaped minnow trap to set out. I have a few questions though.

1) Which bait fish will go into a trap....minnows, mullet, killies, mummichogs (sp?), spot, menhadden? It'll be good if I could get some small menhaden and mullet.

2) What's the best bait for the minnow trap to draw in various species....canned cat food with nail holes, canned sardines in oil with nail holes, chicken, other?

3) Does anyone have any links where I can find pics of what the small mullet, minnows, killies, mummichogs, look like? I don't want to mistake them for shad.


Thanks


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Unless its a different minnow trap than any I've seen you will prolly catch minnows in em. Call em grudens silversides etc. thats all I ever got.Minnows go though a cast net but small bunker and mullett get caught. Best bait for a minnow trap I have found is crushed crab.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*You'll get those*

and mud minnows (mummichogs). Like Cdog said crab is probably best bait. Both those minnows make great flounder baits!


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Here is your pic of mummichog(mud minnow)










These are the good bait for flounder!


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

What kind of castnet do you have?
You may want to try the fitec easy spreader. I have one you could try.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

And here is the silverside(gruden or bay anchovy)


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

Thrifty:
Dried dog food, fish carcass (esp. flounder and croaker), bread' crab carcass, all work well in a minnow trap for me. IMHO a cast net is better for large baitfish. Let your trap sit in a creek or lagoon for one cycle of the tide and you should should have yourself some good bait!


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*What you catch depends on the Mesh the holes in the Net*

It depend on the mesh of the Cast Net on what you catch 1/4-3/8"mesh will catch Silversides and Bullminnows along with Small Spot,Menhaden and Mullet.1/2-1"mesh will catch only baitfish 4"or more.It takes a long time to getinto throwing a Cast Net but with alot of Practice and a good quality net(Not them cheap Blue Models Im talking nets that are atleast 35-55bucks)you will be sucuessfull at cat neting bait.If you do use a Minnow or Spot Trap(for larger Bait)use one thats shiny steel ones not the Black coated ones.I'm going to use a Cast Net this Fall to Catch 2-4"Small Spot and maybe Finger Mullet that are thick along the DE/MD Coast in September.I'm get decent throws but with more practice and enough money to buy a better net I be ready to get great bait during the Fall Run.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*Flounder Bait*

You can get by with those Bullminies but You will limit out on Flounder with Small Live 2-4"Spot.I've seen guys catch nice Flounder left n Right with 2"Live Spot that were caught in a cast net.Smaller Mullet and Peanut Bunker are also Flounder Killers too.


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

Jeff,
Two minnow traps set through a whole tidal cycle will out fish a cast net for minnows anyday. The only exception to the rule that I have found you have to find an area where the minnows are and quietly throw that net. They're faster swimmers than you give them credit! The traps take the guess work and exploration out of the whole equation. I do agree with you on the Peanut Spot, they are Flounder candy.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*The main reason I want to try something different is cause of my knee.*

I still haven't mastered the cast technique....but I've been observing. Haven't had a chance to take the guy at Lighthouse up on his offer to help me out. It's a schedule thing with me. He's available....I can't get away from home stuff.
But it still comes down to the knee issue though.

I did watch a couple guys use a seine net with 2 long poles attached to both ends. That is a possibility too. They didn't have to go far into the water and yet they got some small baitfish. I doubt I'll have luck getting small spot with that type net. Those guys were virtually walking within a small area and closing the gap to trap bait. Spot may not let anyone get that close to em. 

Minnow trap.....good for minnows...bad for larger type baitfish. I was hoping it would be good for getting mullet. And maybe a curious spot or 2. 

The creek near my old place has tons of the mummichogs...some are huge. We use to crab that area a lot. The baitfish out there would take a chicken drumstick and keep the line tight while they attached it. You could put a long handled shrimp net down and pull up well over 40 each time. To keep my youngest busy years back...I'd give him a 2-1/2 foot kiddie rod and he would catch them by hook...size 12....using itsy bitsy pieces of squid and chicken. And I snagged a menhaden back there too...unintentionally of course. I've seen jumping mullet...not sure if they are the same as the ones bait shops and piers sell. Also got some other type minnows...that don't have the white specks like the mummichog. If memory serves me correctly...there were some types that had a striped pattern on them. Dark greenish like in coloring. Have gotten silversides (shiners) out there on occassion. 

I was thinking of using a minnow trap at lesner. I watched a youngster put one out. Not sure if he had any success. 

The castnet I use has 3/4 inch (if measured from diamond point to diamond point).....1/2 inch if measure as a square (from flat edge to opposite flat edge). 

I carefully observed nearly 8 folks throwing nets out Sunday. Saw at least 8 different techniques.  One guy even draped it over his shoulder/ then over his raised elbow/ and gripped in his hand/also holding the left lower portion in his left hand....then casting with it like that. Kinda looked like he was in traction, only he wasn't laying in a hospital bed.  That was a lot of prep for each cast.  Some guys did a half body pivot. Some did the quarter pivot. Some threw up high. Some threw low as with a Frisbee. And done had the net that had the ring in it. Well...I tried some of those ways. Still couldn't get it to open. Can't imagine how I got it to work a few times last year...but none so far this year.  

While crabbing at lesner Sunday, we had baitfish eating the chicken backs near the pilings. Unfortunately I only brought the crab net...large holes. Chose to leave the shrimp net home. I usually take it. Wanted to travel a little lighter that day cause I had the beach umbrella in tow.

Crushed crab as trap bait...I'll try and talk my youngest into parting with one  . 

Just a few other questions: 

Can the mummichogs (mud minnows) be frozen with any success? Can the very large ones be used successfully as fillets when flounder fishing? Are they any good for puppy drum fishing?

*BigJeff823* is there a "spot" trap? I'd like to look into that as a possibility...for larger baitfish. 

*Digger* you playing with my rod (the 11 footer/with that loud reel)...
me playing with your ringed snatch (castnet)?  
Uh...nevermind.  (I better leave that one alone.  ) 

Thanks for the info and pics yall. I'm gonna put a trap out this week when I go to my son's place. It'll be good if I could freeze them mud minnows.


----------



## LouDog (Dec 31, 2002)

Fresh chicken liver is a close second to crab. Be sure to toss the trap up next to the grass. Find the right place and have enough bait in ten minutes. An old timer told me to use the minnows without the spots/stripes...just use the solid green ones. I've salted them before, but prefer the live ones.

Lou


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

HEHE you had to go there.

Here is a link on how to throw that net.
http://www.castnets.com/throwinghelp.asp
I like it because you stay dry.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Digger said:


> I like it because you stay dry.


You didn't have to go there!


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

Thrifty: Check out this link

http://www.billssportshop.com/nets/traps1.html

One good thing I can tell you about using a minnow trap is that you are likely to get larger minnows than most B&T's will sell you. Good luck in your pursuit.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

You might even catch eel in the minnow trap which would be a bonus for rockfish livelining.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*murphman*

thanks for that link. The pinfish/spot trap is likely too large for me to handle out there. But I did notice the plastic minnow trap they have. I may look into getting one of those. It'll dry easily and doesn't have sharp edges....a plus.

*One quick question that needs a quick answer:* I'm leaving in a bit. Headed out to get a decent trap. Question is:

Can I freeze/salt the minnows for future use?

Thanks again


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

*If Ya want bigger baits...*

Get Ya a minnow trap with the middle section that makes it longer. cut the funnels sections a little bigger to allow larger fish. 

For Flounder, use a combonation of the above, and the regular traps. With 3 traps, I used to get 15-20 dozen minnows in about 15-30 minutes. Throw shallow, in or near grass beds.

Crab beats all other baits, hands down...

Salt or salt and freeze...yes, beats no bait..but alive and kicking, no substitute


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Well...*

I was gonna try for some baitfish today. A quick stop at Galyans to pick up a trap and then over to the ole creek. Then I was gonna hit Lynnhaven Pier tonight for an allnighter.

Unfortunately Galyans were all sold out. They had bait buckets.....just not any traps.  

Made my bill paying rounds and am now just getting home. Looks like rain is in the forecast...so I'm staying in.

Maybe tomorrow. I'll be over near the creek again. Will have to check Wallyworld to see what they have in stock. 

Thanks for the tips yall.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*No problem*

Keep trying with that cast net;watch the videos and keep throwin.Eventally you will get it.After 4 weeks of Cast Net practice my throws are getting better I can throw it about 5-6' out and almost get it in a perfect circle.By the Fall Run I should have no problem getting Peanut Spots and (if they're not spooky)Finger Mullet.Use them and you will tear up the fish this Fall.Flounder and Trout love them Peanut Spot n Finger Mullet.And you will slaughter them;garrenteed.Its also Free Bait too!


----------

